# Eingelegt



## Megarun (16. Februar 2001)

Hat jemand von Euch ein Rezept für eingelegte Fische? Egal ob Süss oder Salzwasser, gebraten oder roh. Mir geht`s dabei um die Herstellung der "Lake" (Zutaten). Ich das schon mal öfter versucht, aber mit wechselden Erfolgen. Mal zu flau, mal zu sauer, oder einfach nicht "durch".
Helft mir bitte `mal, Megarun 

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## masch1 (17. Februar 2001)

Hi MegarunZum Räuchern
5,5 -6,5% ige Salzwasserlake also 550- 650g Salz auf 10l Wasser Das Verhältnis Lake zu Fisch sollte 1 : 1 besser 1,5 : 1 betragen
Dazu noch etwas Wacholderbeeren  die beeren
nicht zuviel ca. 5 St. auf 10l Lake mit Kaffeemühle mahlen und dann einstreuen
 ca. 12 Stunden in der Lake lassen dann sind die Fische gleichmäsig durch
Zum Steckerlfisch grillen
4,5 -5,5 % ige Salzlake ohne Wacholder
12 Stunden in der Lake lassen dann mit Saltz ,Pfeffer und Paprika gemisch überstreuen nicht mehr soviel Salz nehmen
wenn ich nicht zuviele Fische machen muß Wende ich die Steckerlfische noch in Mehl
lecker! Aber ganz wenig hitze im Grill sonst verbrennt das Mehl 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Megarun (17. Februar 2001)

Hi, masch1...
...ich meinte eigentlich: "Lake" für Bratheringe, Rotaugen usw. mit Essig und so.
Vielleicht weist Du auch was darüber? Trotzdem DANKE, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Rotauge (17. Februar 2001)

Hi Megarun,ich weiß schon, was Du willst.Probier mal folgendes aus:1,2 Liter Flüssigkeit (halb guten Essig, halb Wasser oder auch Weißwein), 200 g Zucker
(ich selber mach das mit Honig, ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache), Senfkörner, Nelken und Lorbeerblätter. Das Ganze kannst Du so 6 Minuten aufkochen lassen und dann wieder abkühlen lassen. 
Wenn der Sud abgekühlt ist, kannst Du noch einige Zwiebelringe reinlegen und dann natürlich die leckeren Brat-Rotaugen (in Mehl gwälzt und gebraten).
Zwei Tage ziehen lassen und
dann guten Appetit und ein leckeres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## waller (17. Februar 2001)

hallo ich hab auch noch ne frage 
werden die kräten dadurch auch so schön weich wie wenn man zb. brathering kauft??hab von sowas keine ahnung ich dachte das ist einen mords aktion 
aber wenn das so schnell geht mach ich das auch maldas müßte ja dann auch mit anderen fischen gehen odergruß waller


----------



## bambi (18. Februar 2001)

Hallo
hier mein Rezept zum einlegen gruene Heringe 
salzen und in mehl panieren und in heisses Fett braten. danach in eine Schuessel geben und mit18l Essig und 12L Wasser ueber giessen und loberblatt und Pimentkörnern zufügen und Zwiebelringe zugeben. das ganze 24 Stunden kühl stellen.

------------------
***Petri Heil***
    ---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---


----------



## Kalle (20. Februar 2001)

Ich kenne Eingelegte Bratheringe so!!!!!
Auf`n 3/4 L Wasser einen 1/4 L Essig.Je nach Geschmack,auch mehr Essig.
3-4 Zwiebeln,3-5 Lorbeerblätter,1/2Telöffel Pfeffer,1 gestrichenen Teelöffel Salz,1 Teelöffel Zucker,5-8 Pimentkörner,1 Teelöffel Senfkörner.Alles ausser die Zwiebeln in einer hohen Pfanne in der auch die Heringe gebraten wurden Aufkochen.Heringe (Ich Fieletiere sie)und Zwiebeln in einer Schüssel schichten und den heissen Sud darübegiessen FERTIG!
Auch zu beachten!!!,wenn ihr mehr Sud machen müsst,IMMER aufkochen.Bei Bismarhering (wird genauso zubereitet) den Sud UNBEDINGT abkühlen lassen, sonst gibt es Gelee...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rollmöpse genauso wie die Grünen Heringe(Bismarkheringe ) machen.------------------
>Kalle


----------



## chippog (26. Februar 2001)

hallo einleger und die es noch werden wollen. eigentlich müsste ich hier unbedingt mal meinen senf dazu geben, da ich sowohl moderator alsauch fast schon alter schwede bin. allein, mir fehlt momentan die zeit und die schwedischen kochbücher. vor allem eingelegter hering wird in verschiedenen variationen nachgereicht. bis dahin:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Rotauge (26. Februar 2001)

Mensch Chippog,machst es ja mächtig spannend mit deinen Schwedenhappen. Da ist doch bestimmt Dill mit drin. Warte bitte nicht zu lange...

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2001)

Habe bei den Postings gelesen, daß Ihr die Zwiebeln erst nach dem Kochen in den Sud gebt, würde ich nicht machen. Erstens schmeckt der Sud mit mitgekochten Zwiebeln besser, zweitens hält er sich wesentlich länger. 
Mein Rezept  zum einlegen:300 ml Essig
300 ml Weißwein
ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack)
10 - 15 Lorbeerblätter
10 - 15 Nelken
20 - 30 Wacholderbeeren
2 Hände Senfkörner
Alles in einen Topf und soviel Zwiebelringe rein, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch einen Finger breit über den Zwiebeln steht. Aufkochen und ca. 3 Minten kochen lassen. Nach dem Abkühlen kann man den Sud auf die Fische geben. 
Eignet sich für Heinge aller Art (von MAtjes bis Brathering), aber auch für alle Süßwasserfisache, die Gräten haben (Rotaugen, Barben etc.)
MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2001)

Kommt kein Wasser dazu. Schließlich soll man en Sud nicht trinken, sondern die darin eingelegten Fische sollen Geschmack annehmen. Und dafür ist die Menge schon ok. Habe diesen Fond sicher schon an die 300 - 400 Mal verwendet.
Die Fische mindestens 3 Tage einlegen. Aber dazu in den Kühlschrank stellen. Wenn Du dann die Fische mit ner ZAnge rausholst, so daß keine Mikroben von Deinen Händen in den Sud kommmen, kannst Di die Fische im Sud (die Fische müssen ber immer vollständig bedeckt sein!) locker 3 - 4 Wochen im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. 
Das mit dem Natron würde ich sein lassen. Wenn einer keinen Essig verträgt, sollte er auch keinen zu sich nehmen. Außerdem weiß ich nciht, wie sich das auf den Geschmack auswirken kann.
MfG


----------



## Megarun (28. Februar 2001)

Zuerst: Dank` an alle Poster/innen!!        @ Thomas9904: 300 ml. Essig, 300 ml. Weißwein: zusammen = 0,6 ltr. und dann die ganzen Gewürze??? Kommt doch bestimmt noch Wasser dazu, oder? Wenn ja, wieviel? Ich habe den Sud immer szs. aus dem "Bauch" gemacht. Das funzt nur manchmal. Es ist wohl besser, wenn man alle Zutaten genau abwiegt. Dann noch ein wichtiger Punkt: Wie lange muss ich die Fische im Sud ziehen lassen, bis alles richtig "durch" ist? Manche sagen: 2-3 Tage, Manche min. 1 Woche. (Werden die nach 1 Woche nicht "schlecht"?) 
Noch `ne Frage: Habe mal gehört, man sollte ???NATRON??? in den Sud geben!? Soll gegen Sodbrennen helfen?, manche können Essig nicht gut ab. Stimmt das? Ich hoffe, ich gehe Euch mit meinen Fragen nicht zu sehr auf die "Nerven"?! Aber, die "Sache" ist für mich persönlich wichtig. (Habe im März meine ganze "Sippe" zum Brathering-Essen eingeladen.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Möchte mich ja nicht blamieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Gruß, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Rotauge (3. März 2001)

Hallo!Also 600 ml ist wohl ein bischen wenig, da kannst Du ja gerade mal vier Fische einlegen.
Je nach Fischmenge also auch den Sud erhöhen. 
Ich finde man kann das Ganze mit Wasser strecken, da der pure Sud, denn der Fisch hat ja auch etwas davon aufgenommen, ganz schön brennen kann, also ziemlich scharf sein kann.
@megarun Schau Dir alle Rezepte an und verlasse Dich auf Deine Intuition.Guten Appetit

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Gespenst (4. März 2001)

Hi,                                                                                    für sauer eingelegten Hering nehme ich folgende Rezeptur:

1kg gesalzenen Hering 
200g Zwiebeln
500 ml Wasser
1Tl. Zucker
300 ml Weinessig
3 Lobeerblätter
1 Tl. Pfefferkörner
1 Tl. Senfkörner
1 getr. Chillischote

Das ganze 5min köcheln lassen. Nach dem abkühlen den Hering reinlegen und mindestens 2 Tage marinieren lassen. Das ganze haben wir auch mit Makrelenfiles probiert, was auch ganz gut gelunegn ist. Die sollten ruhig etwas länger drinnen liegen bleiben.                                     Tschau Ingolf


----------



## Franky (4. März 2001)

Hi Leute,ich hab bei den 32000 Rezepten der Uni Karlsruhe auch was gefunden.
 Eingelegte Döbel Klingt nich übel, kostet aber viel Zeit...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2001)

Weil Ihr Bedenken wegen zu sauer habt bei meinem Rezept: 
Das habe ich seit über 20 Jahren in der Gastronomie verwendet, die Gäste haben mir die Kohle dafür immer gerne bezahlt. 
Und wegen der Menge: Ist natürlich das Grundzezept, kann man entsprechend der Fischmange mehr oder weniger machen. Reicht für ca. 1,5 - 2,0 kg Matjesfilets.
MfG


----------



## Megarun (5. März 2001)

Mann Thomas, klar für Matjesfilet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Entschuldigung, ich dachte die Mengen währen für !!!Bratfische!!! gedacht!
Äh, da habe glatt noch `ne Frage. Wässerst Du die Matjes vor dem Einlegen? (wegen dem Salz)
  Sorry, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2001)

Man kann den Sud genauso für Brathering verwenden oder für gebratene Rotaugenfilets. Ob man den Matjes wässern muß, hängt davon ab, wie lange er eingesalzen wurde. Auf jeden Fall sollte man die Filets aber abspülen. Wässern nach Geschmacksprobe.
MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2001)

Gott sei Dank lässt sich über Geschmack streiten. 
Der Sud ist übrigens (wenn Ihr ihn mal kocht) nicht so scharf, wie sichs laut Rezept liest. 
Großer Vorteil noch: Durch den (relativ) hohen Essiganteil und den Zucker kann man im Sud die Fische locker bis zu 4 Wochen im Kühlschrank aufbewahren.
MfG


----------



## Rotauge (7. März 2001)

Hallo Thomas 9904,ich habe generell keine Bedenken gegen dein Rezept, allerdings ist mir persönlich die Mischung etwas zu scharf und daher verwende ich persönlich einen etwas milderen Sud.Du weißt ja, über Geschmack lässt sich streiten...

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## chippog (17. März 2001)

man thomas! erste sahne!! prima rezept zum einlegen! muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren!!! leider fehlt mir immer noch völlig die zeit schwedische rezepte zu übersetzen. einen tip muss ich aber unbedingt los werden. experimentiert bloss nicht zu viel mit den zusammensetzungen solcher mischungen. das kan böse ins auge gehen, wenn sich da die falschen keime bilden können. weniger essig, mehr keime, mehr krank. auch die gewürze haben einen konservierenden effekt. mehr hoffentlich später. zumindest ich lebe leider nur einmal und desshalb auch:------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 17-03-2001 um 15:37.]


----------



## Kalle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Eingelegt*

Danke für den Tip mit den Zwiebeln Thomas, beim nächsten Hering einlegen, werd ichs mal ausprobieren..., 

obwohl, die Heringe haben keine Zeit sich im Sud lange aufzuhalten :q


----------

